# Clomid comeback



## Onemorerep (Nov 11, 2019)

I just boughtClomid 50mg at 500 count.can anybody give me the proper protocol while on trt 200mg a week.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 11, 2019)

You dont need clomid on trt cheif.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 11, 2019)

trt is for life ..Are you trying to get off trt and get your natty levels back up?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 11, 2019)

maybe hes trying to nut torpedoes


----------



## Raider (Nov 11, 2019)

Anything you’re taking via TRT should be administered through your doctor. If your on TRT you shouldn’t need it and if you do need a small dose of an a.i. Your bloods should be telling him and he should be prescribing it. Bottom line if you’re just taking TRT everything should go through your Doc. Good luck.


----------



## TheSpectre (Nov 11, 2019)

I took Clomid 50mg/day for a few years while on Tren, Dbol, Winny, Test, Anadrol, etc... My balls never shrunk and my sex drive never decreased. Breaks my face out though.


----------



## Onemorerep (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm on trt but I add to it here and their.i just want them back to normal size while on.


----------



## Onemorerep (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you that's what I needed to hear.im on trt but I do add to it.i just want my balls back .I'm doing 50mg of dbol with 400 of deca plus try 200 mg of cypionate.


----------



## TheSpectre (Jan 5, 2020)

Onemorerep said:


> Thank you that's what I needed to hear.im on trt but I do add to it.i just want my balls back .I'm doing 50mg of dbol with 400 of deca plus try 200 mg of cypionate.



HMG is what you want for that. Keep some Nolvadex on hand if it bloats you too much.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2020)

Onemorerep said:


> I'm on trt but I add to it here and their.i just want them back to normal size while on.



HCG (the C is important) is what you’re looking for. 

Research the HPT axis. Exogenous test prevents your pituitary gland from excreting LH, FSH etc. without it your balls think they have nothing to do. 

HCG is a synthetic LH that tells your balls to produce testosterone and look good for the ladies, men or ladymen in your life.

edit: turns out HMG acts as LH and FSH which is even better if you like a sperm count above 1. (Thanks TheSpectre)


----------



## TheSpectre (Jan 5, 2020)

Viduus said:


> HCG (the C is important) is what you’re looking for.
> 
> Research the HPT axis. Exogenous test prevents your pituitary gland from excreting LH, FSH etc. without it your balls think they have nothing to do.
> 
> ...



HMG made my balls huge.  Bigger than ever (even before juicing).  ****ing racquetballs.  Take with Proviron and it's 24/7 erection time.  Sex drive like going through puberty again.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 6, 2020)

Onemorerep said:


> Thank you that's what I needed to hear.im on trt but I do add to it.i just want my balls back .*I'm doing 50mg of dbol with 400 of deca plus try 200 mg* of cypionate.



That's not TRT ^^

I would try HCG over Clomid, Clomid's side's can be extensive. (Emotional shit, etc).


----------

